# Wiring up my 14ft skiff



## Skiffaddict (Apr 26, 2013)

I bought a 4 switch panel and a terminal bar I have a bilge pump navigation lights and an accessory switch for a stereo. Do I just connect the hots from everything to the switch panel and the grounds to my terminal bar?







[/img]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2013)

YEA BROTHER JUST MAKE SURE THOSE SWITCH ARE RATED FOR WHAT YOU ARE CONNECTING THEM TO


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

And remember to put the constant power wire on your radio to an unswitched power source. Otherwise you will lose all of your presets and clock everytime you cut the switch off.


----------

